# I held a pair of Lightweight Meilenstein wheels tonight



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

OMG when they say "feather light" they are not kidding. 

Seems pretty stiff and stout. The guys at the shop wouldn't let me bang it on the workbench to see if they're tough or not. 

"Each Lightweight wheel is furnished with an individually numbered read-only microchip. Through this, a unique registration is possible – all relevant production data of the associated wheel is thus traceable. In addition, we can determine via this chip number, whether a wheel has been reported as stolen."


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> The guys at the shop wouldn't let me bang it on the workbench to see if they're tough or not.


If they won't let you perform a reasonable test you might as well just buy online. 

Also, which DFW shop had those?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

www.bicyclesplustx.com

Allen location.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> The guys at the shop wouldn't let me bang it on the workbench to see if they're tough or not.


Pffftttt, I wouldn't have even taken them for free then.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> www.bicyclesplustx.com
> 
> Allen location.


That's my shop. I've ridden with a few guys from your Master's team. Cool guys, I wish you luck.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Do they asplode in sunlight?


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Marc said:


> Do they asplode in sunlight?


Stupid question. They are carbon fiber...unless they defy the laws of nature of course they do.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Alas, I've only held Mad Fiber tubulars, they were pretty light.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

they are cool, but the last pair i had in the shop were off center by about 1.0mm at the rear. not sure how they got through QC and made onto this guys bike, but they did. after he'd had 25mm conti tubulars glued on. which wore a hole in the seatstay of his frame. his Cervelo R5CA frame. he wasn't happy when we pointed this out to him.


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> they are cool, but the last pair i had in the shop were off center by about 1.0mm at the rear. not sure how they got through QC and made onto this guys bike, but they did. after he'd had 25mm conti tubulars glued on. which wore a hole in the seatstay of his frame. his Cervelo R5CA frame. he wasn't happy when we pointed this out to him.


Welcome to biking in 2012 .... my $4600.00 crabon wheel was off by 1.0mm, and it trashed my $9800.00 crabon frame. 

I need to show this to my wife....


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

he was even less happy when after he got the frame repaired by Cervelo a guy on a mtb turned in front of him to get to a fireroad gate and knocked him down. breaking the aforementioned R5CA's toptube. i'm pretty sure he's the only guy to get a 'crash replacement' R5CA out of Cervelo.


----------



## theextremist04 (Jan 23, 2009)

How did he not notice his tire rubbing his seatstay so badly it damaged the frame?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

theextremist04 said:


> How did he not notice his tire rubbing his seatstay so badly it damaged the frame?


iPod...
only rubbed while standing...that's how i discovered it.


----------



## vaetuning (Oct 1, 2009)

*Meilenstein / Standard Clincher*

Hi there

Just wanted to share my experiences with Lightweight Standard Clincher Special Edition.

First of - of course Lightweight launched the new Lightweight Meilenstein a year after I purchased the above wheels - I would have loved to own the new set, which seems to have solved the Brake / heat problem of clinchers - German Magazine Road Bike could not destroy the wheels, in a test of carbon clinchers, in the newest issue - and they sure tried!!

Nevertheless - the Standard Clinchers of mine, have the same identical stiffness values and so on - only thing missing is the super duper brake surface - not that I have encountered any problems with mine at all - I do ride in the mountains, when I'm on vacation, and I've never had any issues!!

I originally bought a set of these wheels, as I'm a rather heavy rider (110kg), and I hate flexing wheels!!

This much I can promise you - if you buy a set of Lightweight wheels - you'll have no flex at all - and I mean it NO FLEX - sadly this leads me to the next thing to take notice of!
If you buy a set of these thinking you'll experience the smoothness of carbon wheels, ironing out a rather rough surface - think again - THEY ARE NOT SMOOTH!! You'll feel the texture of the surface you're riding on VERY well

What they are however - is a set of pure bred, very lightweight, accurately steering, very nice set of racing wheels with hubs that'll roll on for thousands of kilometers before they'll need any attention!!

I must admit though - that when I'm riding +100km trips I prefer a wheel with slightly more comfort!!

With Respect

Mads


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> they are cool, but the last pair i had in the shop were off center by about 1.0mm at the rear. not sure how they got through QC and made onto this guys bike, but they did. after he'd had 25mm conti tubulars glued on. which wore a hole in the seatstay of his frame. his Cervelo R5CA frame. he wasn't happy when we pointed this out to him.


Cervelo + Lightweights + 25mm tyres = Über Fred


----------



## CamW (Mar 25, 2011)

They aren't light like they used to be back in the day.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Cervelo + Lightweights + 25mm tyres = Über Fred


= useless classless post.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Cervelo + Lightweights + 25mm tyres = Über Fred


when did you lose your clue?


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

vaetuning said:


> ... I must admit though - that when I'm riding +100km trips I prefer a wheel with slightly more comfort!! ...


Does that mean aluminium rims? With less than 30mm depth? What about 38mm carbon rims?


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

cxwrench said:


> they are cool, but the last pair i had in the shop were off center by about 1.0mm at the rear. not sure how they got through QC and made onto this guys bike, but they did. after he'd had 25mm conti tubulars glued on. which wore a hole in the seatstay of his frame. his Cervelo R5CA frame. he wasn't happy when we pointed this out to him.


If a frame is damaged by a rear wheel being off by 1mm, that's a frame that I don't want to own. Imagine if you broke a spoke in the middle of a ride - you never make it home.  Unless you have a wheel car following you all of the time that seems like a useless frame to own.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> If a frame is damaged by a rear wheel being off by 1mm, that's a frame that I don't want to own. Imagine if you broke a spoke in the middle of a ride - you never make it home.  Unless you have a wheel car following you all of the time that seems like a useless frame to own.


Great minds think a like.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Cervelo + Lightweights + 25mm tyres = Über Fred


I think Cavendish is riding 24mm tubulars. Just sayin.

Tour Pro Bike: Mark Cavendish’s Pinarello Dogma 2

Current trend is to ride noisy, knobby, tires on junkers while blowing by freds on skinny tire, 10k plus bikes btw.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

vaetuning said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just wanted to share my experiences with Lightweight Standard Clincher Special Edition.
> ,,,,,
> very nice set of racing wheels with hubs that'll roll on for thousands of kilometers before they'll need any attention!!


my rear hub on 2011 standard IIIC started a friction noise a month ago with less than 2000 miles of non-rainy day use. I got caught in rain once with them and lack of braking was scary on flats and worse in downhills. The noise was a like something rubbing , friction like inside the hub. I took it to a well known mechanic and he said it was dry inside. After some Dtswiss oil/grease it is back to being awesome again in dry conditions. The famous dtswiss cluck cluck noise that you hear when not pedaling is now non existent. 

I am going to Europe for riding in the Alps and not bringing it due to lack of braking in the rain. It is just too dangerous. I got caught in rain tonight with my reynolds and they felt good braking wise.


----------



## vaetuning (Oct 1, 2009)

*Comfort Wheels*



c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Does that mean aluminium rims? With less than 30mm depth? What about 38mm carbon rims?


Hi Chinaman

That actually means a set of conventionally laced 38mm carbon clinchers!

They are laced up with 2 x in each side, Chosen hubs and pillar spokes.

Weighing in at 1390gr.

They roll really well, and they do not seem to be bothered with my 110kg´s at all.
But due to their lacing pattern, they do react promptly to power inputs.

With respect

Mads


----------

